# Which mix would you pick?



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

I need to make a mix for Hazel because she's been on breeders food and I have about a month left of it. I can't decide between mixes! I'm trying to stay in Petco so, in case Hazel hates the food, I can take the bag back.

Mix 1:
Solid Gold Katz 'N' Flocken & Natures Balance Green Pea and Duck
Crude Protein: 32%
Crude Fat: 12%
Crude Fiber: 4%
Moisture: 10%

Mix 2: Blue Buffalo Adult Indoor Health & Nature's Balance Green Pea and Duck
Crude Protein: 31%
Crude Fat: 13.5%
Crude Fiber: 4.25%
Moisture: 10%

Mix 3: Blue Buffalo Adult Indoor Heath & Solid Gold Katz 'N' Flocken
Crude Protein: 33%
Crude Fat: 13.5%
Crude Fiber: 4.25%
Moisture: 10%

Mix 4: Blue Buffalo Adult Indoor Health & Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Adult Light (NOT PETCO)
Crude Protein: 32%
Crude Fat: 12%
Crude Fiber: 6.25%
Moisture: 10%


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

They all look fine for kibble based diets. I have used all of those exact choices except for the Blue and it ought be just as good.


----------

